# Buzz Bait Bass



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

I missed 3 fish last night while throwing the ole buzz bait around the river.

For those who throw them, do you use a trailer hook? Seemed like the bass were short striking the lure.... Hit just enough for me to feel/see the splash but not enough to get the hook set.

Any help?


----------



## alfred dawes (Jul 4, 2006)

Never use a trailer hook. When I get the short stikes I switch to a smaller buzzbait or to a propbait. Dont know how fast you retrieve but try slowing down just enough to keep it on the surface.


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

alfred dawes said:


> Don't know how fast you retrieve but try slowing down just enough to keep it on the surface.


Thats what I was thinking too... Slow the bait


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

2 out of the 3 hits came soon as the bait hit the water/started the retrieve. I threw in the area over and over again with our a strike after that.


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

What type of line (mono/fluro/braid, etc) are you using?


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

6lb Sufix Elite Mono.


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

Doesn't sound like a short strike to me if they hit it as soon as it hits the water. Sounds more like a missed hookset. I would try switching to a braid, as the lack of stretch will virtually cause the fish to hook himself with almost no traditional hook set. Also, remember with a buzzbait, you want to cast well past the point where you suspect the fish are. Otherwise, you run the risk of spooking the fish by dropping it close to him. Also, it works best when ran parallel to the shore/grass bed/structure you suspect holds the fish... this keeps it in the "strike zone" for a longer period of time, rather than throwing straight at the shore, and fishing across it.


----------



## Joshb (Feb 1, 2011)

alfred dawes said:


> Never use a trailer hook. When I get the short stikes I switch to a smaller buzzbait or to a propbait. Dont know how fast you retrieve but try slowing down just enough to keep it on the surface.


why dont you like using a trailer hook? some days the fish do short strike it. i always use a trailer hook no matter what. slowing the retrieve down does help like you said. i am just wondering why its bad to use one


----------



## idratherbefishin (Jul 2, 2011)

Always use a trailer hook on spinner baits and buzz baits....at least I do.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

I fished a farm pond for about an hour and a half saturday evening. I was throwing a triple blade, black and blue buzz bait. Caught ten, lost almost as many. Not a bad evening


----------



## alfred dawes (Jul 4, 2006)

Its not that its bad to use a trailer. Just never needed to. Slowing down my bait or changeing to a small prop bait works for me.


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

This is true... I have trailer hooks in my tackle bin, but seldom if ever do I use them. I just slow my presentation. Now, if I slow my presentation and that changes whether or not the bass are still hitting the lure... I'd throw a trailer hook on and speed it back up; but... I've never had to do that.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Never used a trailer hook on a Buzzbait but I tend to throw mine into most places some people wouldn't even dream of


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Went out and bought some power pro braid (20#) today and put it on the pole... Went out for a few hours tonight and threw the buzz bait around (no fish) but it "felt" much better tonight then it did yesterday.

I'm going to wait for the creeks to clear up before I head back out again.


----------

